# Amazing moth found in garden - pics included



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

So I was mowing the lawn today when I found this huge moth just sitting in the pampas grass in the garden, so I got it into a container inside to take some pics of it and hopefully to see if you guys can identify it!
The usual method of Google is proving hard =P 

I can only assume that this isn't a native British moth as I've never seen a moth in this country so big with such amazing colours and patterns!

The areas of the wings closer to the body fold out to show an amazing bright pink with blue/purple eyes


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks like an Eyed Hawk Moth to me.


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

I think they are native......Eyed Hawk-moth


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

ahh nice, thanks for the quick replies guys! Are these moths particularly rare then? I've not seen one about before


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

OrigamiB said:


> ahh nice, thanks for the quick replies guys! Are these moths particularly rare then? I've not seen one about before


I think they are quite common in England.

Here's a wee link for ye.

Eyed Hawk-Moths - Smerinthus ocellata - UK Safari


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes,Eyed Hawkmoth.In favoured habitat,a moth trap run overnight could be expected to catch several at this time of year.
Eyed hawks are native. 
Some exotic migrant Hawkmoths to watch out for are Striped Hawkmoth,of which a few have reached the south coast recently.
Anyone who grows the wild type tobacco plants,_Nicotiana affinis_ watch out for Convolvulus Hawkmoth visiting the plants for nectar at dusk from july onwards.These moths are really spectacular,as large as a small bird they hover whilst obtaining nectar, with a proboscis longer than the moth itself and which coils like a spring when not in use.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice :2thumb: There are some amazing looking moths in this country, I think they are far too overlooked by the majority.


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

I've seen a couple of what I think were hummingbird hawkmoths. They were absolutely amazing! The first one was outside a florist, and the second in our garden visiting lavender. The florist one did actually look extremely like a hummingbird though, to the point you start wondering if maybe one came in on the flowers!?!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

simooshy said:


> I've seen a couple of what I think were hummingbird hawkmoths. They were absolutely amazing! The first one was outside a florist, and the second in our garden visiting lavender. The florist one did actually look extremely like a hummingbird though, to the point you start wondering if maybe one came in on the flowers!?!


Most likely were Hummingbird Hawkmoths.They do look just like a hummingbird,some are now overwintering/breeding in UK


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Most likely were Hummingbird Hawkmoths.They do look just like a hummingbird,some are now overwintering/breeding in UK


Yeah, LOL. The one on the lavender was obviously one, it was only that the one outside the florist had irridescent blue/green scales that made me think...


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I found a wierd caterpillar in my mates garden a couple of years ago - brought it home as the birds were well after him and hatched him so to speak. Turned out to be a hawk moth - an Elephant Hawk Moth, gorgeous pink and orange


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice


----------

